# - How a trojan works in a few words -



## wolvrine (Jul 21, 2005)

What the fuck is a trojan?
A Trojan is a Remote Admin Tool , there is a server that runs invisible on the victim and the client that you run on your computer to take control of the victim ,you cant connect to the victim if he hasnt run the file yet ,there are many trojans around with different commands , layouts , extras ect , the trojans usually include a server builder that its safe to run on your computer you can browse to the server.exe and edit some options , like passwords or ports before sendin it...

 How it works
When the victim runs the server.exe the server runs invisible on the victim ,he doesnt see anything.The server keeps a port open lets say 27374 port and waits for a connection , some servers of some trojans may have passwords in that case the server is stand by for a connection and a password , when you log into the victim the server enables you to run many commands by pressing buttons in your client ,the trojans were made to run those commands faster by pressing buttons.

 Antiviruses
All the antiviruses like Mc Affee ,Norton ect will identify like a virus and try to delete all the trojan servers you plan to send to your victims , also all the trojan clients even the server editor all the trojans are identified like viruses with all their files so dont send me e-mails tellin me my files are infected ! they are not infected , they are the original viruses and you wont get any troubles if you know what you are doin.

 What to do with a trojan
Another question you keep askin me how to use a trojan and what to do with it ...
You can play with it , open the cds and laugh like stupid that you are , or redirect ports for other purposes , enable keyloggers and get the passwords , log on into their mails , who knows , you might key-log their gredit card numbers ...you can make them log in irc servers like bots to see whos online and a lot more, just check it out and see yourself.

EDIT:The article is situated over here users.otenet.gr/~nicktrig/nsitexz/main/tuts/trjs.htm
.Please stop copy pasting someone else's articles.-digen


----------



## sunnydiv (Jul 21, 2005)

trojan is called trojan from the wodden horse from the war of troy

just like the horse of troy. 

trojan horses, get inside ur pc and then eat u from the inside.


thats a trojan in a few words


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 21, 2005)

Ripped from:
users.otenet.gr/~nicktrig/nsitexz/main/tuts/trjs.htm

Hmm.. I will delete that other 2 tuts , which is ripped and make no sense to be posted and one more tuts like making bombs or anything else..then you are gonna be banned.


----------



## Charley (Jul 22, 2005)

@wolvrine - Lol, u have forgotten to add the most important thing in here, i.e which tools effectively remove them... "


Every1 knows whats a trojan"


----------



## abhishekkulkarni (Jul 22, 2005)

Why don't people just give the link to the article ?   

hmmmm..............

Anway everyone who has used any version of Windows surely knows what a Trojan is...


----------



## Charley (Jul 23, 2005)

abhishekkulkarni said:
			
		

> Why don't people just give the link to the article ?



That can be done by even a novice by doing a search on google.


----------



## banned2wise (Jul 23, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> abhishekkulkarni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do u mean only a geek can copy and paste


----------



## sunnydiv (Jul 23, 2005)

banedways yes man, in currne t times, anyone who copy pastes calls himself a geek


----------



## drgrudge (Jul 23, 2005)

What is going on? 
One fellow rips the article and posts and other coment abt it and that too not abt the article... 


_Thread closed_


----------

